# Why do my male dogs offer me their belly to rub, but not my female?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Just curious. Is this a male only thing? I just find it weird that my female does not do this. My males love their chest and belly rubbed, and roll on their back for me to love away. I don't think my female has ever offered me her belly to rub. I never made this connection of the genders until today, and I've had these guys for 5 years. Weird, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Many of my female dogs offer up their stomach, it's not m vs. f, but individual dogs/traits.
Some dogs are just less...affectionate isn't quite the word I'm searching for, but basically some are a little less...demonstrative, yeah. And females tend to be on the less demonstrative end of the spectrum.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Guess it just depends on the female, I have a female and every time I finish brushing her she wants a nice belly rub. I can say however when I'm not grooming her she rarely wants a belly rub maybe every once in a blue moon.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, my boys will constantly flop down and roll over when I approach, showing me their bellies and begging to get rubbed. Nara will only let me rub her belly if she's already on her back, like while she's sleeping if she wakes up. She'd rather sit in front of me and have me rub her neck and upper chest while sitting.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Had plenty of females offer up their tummies for a good scratch. All of my girls love belly rubs. It is the dog - not the gender imo.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl loves it. I'll be petting or playing tug with her and she'll roll over for a scratch or a rub or a little pat on her belly.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

all my dogs male and female love the belly rub. not m vs f, but maybe a dominant/ submissive thing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer is the most affectionate dog we've ever had, but he never rolls over on his back. Halo (female) loves to roll around on her back, and will lay there while you rub her tummy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Depends on their social status. Higher ranked dogs will not roll on their backs as easily as the more laid back ones.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

wolfy dog said:


> Depends on their social status. Higher ranked dogs will not roll on their backs as easily as the more laid back ones.


That would be the opposite in my house.  Flexibility may have something to do with it too, Keefer was never a back roller, even as a puppy.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

My female will not roll on her back under any circumstances. I think she feels too vulnerable. My male spends half his life on his back. He loves belly rubs and loves rolling around


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

It just depends on the dog. All my shepherds have offered their bellies (male or female) for a good belly rub, but my husband's rescued lab (who was a sweet dog) would never roll over for you. He would sit and put his paws on your lap to get a good chest rub though.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

My female loves her belly rubbed and is very affectionate. It is holding her head for a hug that she will not allow.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Both my dogs, male (non GSD) and female (GSD) love a belly rub. Stella is constantly laying on her back with her belly exposed. She sleeps like this too.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

My female only wants her belly rubbed when she is anxious.
She doesn't like being petted or rubbed for more than about 20 seconds.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> Depends on their social status. Higher ranked dogs will not roll on their backs as easily as the more laid back ones.


Good point. Nara is the highest ranking in our pack order. She's our alpha female. Paw Paw is our alpha male (he kicks her butt when roughhousing, but submits when she gets upset at him, so he knows who's really in charge!!). And Beowulf is bottom of the totem pole, our omega. Haha!


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

counter said:


> Nara will only let me rub her belly if she's already on her back... She'd rather sit in front of me and have me rub her neck and upper chest while sitting.


Mine is the same way.


----------

